# GH and Appetite



## grizz

Should 3 IU of GH / day be doubling my appetite. My recovery is better, so hooray. But god damn I am constantly hungry. Is that normal?


----------



## Lost

grizz said:


> Should 3 IU of GH / day be doubling my appetite. My recovery is better, so hooray. But god damn I am constantly hungry. Is that normal?


It is for me. I feel sick like I'm going hypo if i don't eat every hour or two

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP

grizz said:


> Should 3 IU of GH / day be doubling my appetite. My recovery is better, so hooray. But god damn I am constantly hungry. Is that normal?



HGH has never done that to me. However,
MK677 was the most intense appetite of my life!


----------



## montego

Gh doesn't do that to me.

Ghrp6 and MK677 though...... I would sleep eat.


----------



## jimmy14

Lost said:


> It is for me. I feel sick like I'm going hypo if i don't eat every hour or two
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


You feel like your going hypo with generic hgh? Ive never felt like that even with 8iu generics. Or are  you talking about pharma hgh.  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyoco

montego said:


> Gh doesn't do that to me.
> 
> Ghrp6 and MK677 though...... I would sleep eat.



In my case add bloat to the intense hunger from MK and GHRP-6 and its a recipe for disaster, last time I was on GHRP-2 / 6 and mod GRF 1
-29  I was so bloated my friends told me to "lay off the donuts because you´re getting a moon face" also when I came off MK the comment was "dude you´ve slimmed down fast"


----------



## odin

I never notice an appetite increase with hgh but it's possible due to it's effects on blood glucose. MK-677 and GHRP-6 increase my appetite especially when I first start them.


----------



## BigDave

ASHOP said:


> HGH has never done that to me. However,
> MK677 was the most intense appetite of my life!



Same here. MK makes me ravenously hungry for carbs. Sleep is awesome and some lethargy but full muscles.


----------



## nspaletta

Lost said:


> It is for me. I feel sick like I'm going hypo if i don't eat every hour or two
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk



Sounds like ghrp6 to me, even mk2866 in high doses would make large insulin spikes as well.


----------



## rangerjockey

Gh can change blood sugar,  for me it took months for it to change my blood sugar, everyone is different... monitor your glucose eat regular meals.


----------



## gold2000

grizz said:


> Should 3 IU of GH / day be doubling my appetite. My recovery is better, so hooray. But god damn I am constantly hungry. Is that normal?



Blood sugars off?  Never had crazy appetite in GH


----------



## psych

well mk makes you more hungry because it stimulates ghrelin. :action-smiley-036:

you can adapt to having a low blood sugar. I test my blood all the time at work and stay 70-94. You get use to it. A little foggy sometimes like on a low carb LOL. Then when you eat just bring it up a bit.


----------



## Victory

HGH has never increased my appetite. Synthelamin does but nothing crazy.


----------



## saffire

montego said:


> Gh doesn't do that to me.
> 
> Ghrp6 and MK677 though...... I would sleep eat.



Ghrp6 - best option for appetite


----------



## javman

No appetite increase when on gh. Might want to check IGF levels off of GH and after taking GH to see if it's legit or have it tested.


----------



## Stunt201a

I never seemed to have appetite increase on gh


----------



## kto

HGH has never altered my apetite in any way, shape or form.  During the onset of usage, it might have effected my glucose level to where I felt hypo for a bit.  However, that has subsided.  I just eat to feed the HGH and tren, and have gained about 15lbs of pretty lean mass in a matter of 1.5 months.  Now Mk-677, that's an apetite BEAST! Lol! Unlike HGH Mk-677, the more you eat, the more you bloat .  HGH, the higher the dose, the exponential amount of food you need to consume to feed the peptide and the HGH will keep fat gains at bay relative to having no HGH in your system..Just my .02 ccents


----------



## striffe

HGH doesn't effect my appetite either. MK677 does and it's impossible not to notice.


----------



## w8tlifterty

HGH- nope

mk, ghrp's- hell yes


----------



## w8tlifterty

HGH- nope

mk, ghrp's- hell yes


----------



## K1

I'm always hungry so never contributed it to the HGH...But I love the way it gives me that extra cushion for my shit diet


----------



## 1977_Corvette

At 5ius of good generics I notice an obvious increase in hunger through out the day. 5 ius also gave me some unwanted water and joint pain so I cut it in half I notice little to no effect on appetite, still have some water retention though that's a pain


----------



## ketsugo2

Everything reacts differently to everyone. In 20 years of cycling on and off hgh I never felt side’s common with many . No numbness no bloat . Fortunately just over time fat loss


----------



## grizz

Guess I ought to update this. So, running 6 IU generic/ day the hunger went away and got some nice recovery and fat loss. 3 IU, the hunger was bad and didn't get a whole lot else that wouldn't just be associated with eating more. So yeah, my body is weird.


----------

